# Panini the Bulldog Cat



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

My sister and I adopted a kitty from her work since no one wanted her due to health issues and mainly her looks.

She's got an unknown food allergy and double hip dysplasia, deformed feet and teeth, bad eyes, and she can't meow.

She's a sweetie though and loves cuddle time.







Panini is also not so good with taking pictures.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahaha! She looks so snobby! Yay for ugly things


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww poor kitty  atleast she has a home that has love


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww.... I just love her!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww..... poor kitty  It's so nice of you both to take her in and give her some love and attention 

:yourock:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh gosh she is beautiful! Congrats on the pretty kitty, give her a kiss for me. I love cats.. and broken cats are even better because you get to give them extra love! I have two!

A little hint for the hip dysplasia: When you feed her, add just a little fiber to her food. Unflavored powder fiber works fine. Just a teaspoon or so in her food a day. This will keep her regular. Sometimes hip problems make having to go very painful and this keeps things from getting too difficult. If you get what I mean.

Both of my boys are cross-eyed.. one HATES heights, the other doesn't care. What's wrong with Panini's eyes anyway?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My God, that is such a bad backstory. Can you show an actual picture of her face? I can't know if she's ugly and deformed if I only see her looking up. Is she going to recover? I really hate it when an animal is sick, and I can't do anything about it. Everyone's right. Poor Kitty. At least she is in a home where every one loves her.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

We don't really know what's wrong with her eyes, just that she can't see very well.

She's getting 1tsp/ day of fiber with her food along with 1 cup of water mixed with her food. And she's getting a monthly adequan injection too.

she's learning how to play too. Just started chasing strings and bells.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Inbreeding? :s
What's wrong with her feet?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I can kind of see her eyes... blue with red centers?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

She was declawed and her feet just developed to be flat I guess.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's not THAT ugly. Is she a Persian? She seems to have a Pushed-in face.
Is her eyes actually red? Or is it because of the camera?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

She's a Persian/Himalayan cross.

Her pupils are a pink depending on how any light hits them. Often times she'll be in my room, which gets very low light and I can see them as clearly being pink.


----------

